# Might buy 2011 kia optima hybrid



## letherial (Sep 14, 2016)

I am looking to buy a 2011 kia optima hybrid to drive in. I cant find anything to bad about it, but their is nothing specific about uber driving.

Does anyone drive one? How do pax like it? This one is pretty neat, it has heated leather, review camera, decent stereo with aux cord. 

Please give argument for or against, Please dont say that uber sucks and dont drive for uber...i get that some people see it that way. I just want the discussion to stay within the frame work of the car and uber driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

letherial said:


> I am looking to buy a 2011 kia optima hybrid to drive in. I cant find anything to bad about it, but their is nothing specific about uber driving.
> 
> Does anyone drive one? How do pax like it? This one is pretty neat, it has heated leather, review camera, decent stereo with aux cord.
> 
> Please give argument for or against, Please dont say that uber sucks and dont drive for uber...i get that some people see it that way. I just want the discussion to stay within the frame work of the car and uber driving.


Their crash safety rating is lower than their cousin company Hyundai.
Higher repair bills from accidents also. Didn't even know Kia built a hybrid.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

no warranty left on 2011, do a google search on problems with that exact model to help guide you.


----------



## TWO2SEVEN (Nov 17, 2016)

I had a 13 Optima and it was a really nice car. It should still be under the 10 year 100,00 mile warranty.

The back seat isn't huge but it feels good for the size of the car. The trunk is pretty big as well.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

letherial said:


> I am looking to buy a 2011 kia optima hybrid to drive in. I cant find anything to bad about it, but their is nothing specific about uber driving.
> 
> Does anyone drive one? How do pax like it? This one is pretty neat, it has heated leather, review camera, decent stereo with aux cord.
> 
> Please give argument for or against, Please dont say that uber sucks and dont drive for uber...i get that some people see it that way. I just want the discussion to stay within the frame work of the car and uber driving.


Heated seats in Utah??

V.v. useful I take it?


----------

